# [London, UK -- LFP -- NWOD] Looking to start London (UK) New World of Darkness group



## PrometheanVigil (Dec 18, 2012)

I am looking to start a NWOD London Group. Check out the details below and I look forward to your response.

UPDATE: I have received multiple emails in the last couple of weeks  about the group from people on other sites. It's becoming  more and more likely that this group may have its first session after  the Christmas holiday but we still need more players and interest to  confirm. Please do contact me using the methods given below or at london(dot)nwod(at)gmail(dot)com as soon as possible if you want to take part in this.

UPDATE 2: I am running an online Promethean: The Created game in the  meantime (yes, I even run Promethean!). You can email us at london(dot)nwod(at)gmail(dot)com (ENWorld does not allow new accounts linkage privileges)

Name: PrometheanVigil

City/Region: London, UK

Location: Anywhere within the London area (incl. Central, West, East,  South, North). For clarity, anywhere along the Tube and DLR lines is  best as well as along the Thames River.

Frequency and availability for games: Weekly (potentially more frequently as my schedule permits)

Contact Me: E-mail at london(dot)nwod(at)gmail(dot)com and PM me (under username PrometheanVigil) at RPGNet, White Wolf Forums, Nearby Gamers and Pen and Paper Games.

Age-range: Players MUST be 18+ (safety and security reasons). Players  18-30yrs preferred, though older players are welcome (older players MUST  be prepared to play with younger players and vice versa)

My games: All official templates in the New World of Darkness series. I  have a passing interest in the OWOD and Scion series. When running  games, I always strive to accommodate all gaming tastes, from mystery  and investigation to action and adventure, intrigue and even  crafting/construction.

Spec: I am looking to start a new New World of Darkness group that can  meet in the London area and can, optimally, play weekly or more. I am  looking to host a max of 8-10 players in a game with a min of 2-3  players (both caps excl. GM). My group will play any and all official  NWOD templates currently available, including future games (Mummy, Demon  etc...), with preference given to the group's most popular template  choices. 

I am willing and interested in joining other groups which play WOD games, with preference to NWOD.

My rules: I do NOT prohibit most styles of gaming (incl. power gaming,  combat-focused, convo-focused and Sim-RP/Bluebooking). However, gaming  styles such as the aforementioned may be penalized with increasing  severity as is appropriate in the interests of the game and of the  players involved in the game. I DO prohibit any style of gaming which is  adult in nature or potentially dangerous (incl. Kink, Erotic and  Real-Weapons).

I have ZERO tolerance for any kind of racist, sexist, homophobic,  pedophilic, xenophobic or any other kind of discriminatory, illegal or  socially inappropriate behaviour or comments made by players in my  games. Any players engaging in or found doing so will be expelled from  the game promptly and will be banned from future sessions. An exception  can be made for character role-playing purposes when it is appropriate  but even then, I have minimal tolerance for such behaviour and will ban  any players using role-playing as a chance to circumvent this rule. I  encourage and welcome players from all walks of life and am happy to  host and play with each and every one so long as they are considerate  and respectful of other players in the session -- no-one should be made  to feel uncomfortable or hurt by the bigotry and ignorance of another.

From my own experience of hosting games in the past and accommodating  for different players and schedules and in the interests of all players  attending my game, each and every player is expected to arrive promptly  when attending a game session. Players are asked to confirm what  sessions they are able to join with reasonable notice and to also give  reasonable notice if at all possible if they cannot make a session.  Historically, I provide around 15 mins of waiting time (grace period)  for players to arrive after the session is supposed to start, after  which I usually start the game unless I have been contacted ahead of  time by players who have said that they will be late. Players are  welcome to join in after that time but will have to wait until the  current scene has been completed to join in and may be given an  increasingly severe EXP penalty for each time they arrive unreasonably  late for a session (new players are given an exemption for their first  session, in the interest of fairness).

Finally, I have in the past had a player arrive to a session who looked  like they'd woken up on the wrong side of the bed. In the interests of  the players, I ask all attending players to my games to be somewhat  clean and presentable when attending, if not for yourselves then for the  comfort of all players within the group.

About me: I am a GM who places the enjoyment, satisfaction, comfort and  safety of my players as a priority in all of my games. I always strive  to provide an entertaining and somewhat thoughtful game session for my  players. I always make sure to accommodate for players who are  unfamiliar with the NWOD or are new to P'n'P games in general. In the  last few sessions I have hosted, my players (some new, others  experienced) unanimously expressed that they really enjoyed my sessions  and, to paraphrase a more experienced player, "This is the best  character creation ever!" and from a new player, "I wonder what happened  to that GPS tag that got sucked into that portal in the pub bathroom? I  can't wait to find out!". From start to finish, my players are always  my priority for each and every session.


----------

